# How do I stop my rats from chewing holes in the fleece so they can go underneath it?



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I just got a brand new blanket and its thing and big so I double sided it but they keep chewing holes so they can go underneath one layer lol. I have plenty of cardboard and sticks and walnuts for them to chew on... How do I get them to stop???


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I really have no idea. I have tried everything imaginable, from putting heavy things around the edges and clipping the fleece down, to adding extra layers of fleece on top. No matter what, some of my rats just love to be under the very bottom layer of fleece on the pan - the girls especially. I gave up. Lol.


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

Really, I don't think there is a set way to make them stop. Mine chew on the fleece in the corners but show no interest in getting under it. Do you by chance have a basket of loose fleece for them to play with? That may be more fun to them than chewing holes in your liner and may stop the behavior. Mine prefer tunneling into their basket to crawling under the liner.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I have loose fleece around there and a box , they prefer the box but its dirty now and as soon as I took it out they started playing under the fleece


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

People say that if you have the type of rats that enjoy chewing up liners to burrow under them that you should try liners that they can get under - the ones that just sort of sit on top of the pans. Alternatively, another thing that may work similarly is placing a loose towel/fleece blanket ON TOP of your existing liners that they can tunnel in.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> People say that if you have the type of rats that enjoy chewing up liners to burrow under them that you should try liners that they can get under - the ones that just sort of sit on top of the pans. Alternatively, another thing that may work similarly is placing a loose towel/fleece blanket ON TOP of your existing liners that they can tunnel in.


When it just sits on top they pull the sides back and then pee there, I dont want them to get bumble foot. I might try the towel.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

The idea is if there are other places to burrow under, they leave the liners alone so it is definitely worth a try.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

I'll also put some fleece in a basket too


----------



## Rattienewby (Aug 31, 2014)

I just started leaving a corner untucked and not secured. They go under and make a mess,but it sure beats replacing liners all the time. I just have to remember to spot clean under the fleece now as well as on top to cut down on smell


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

What do you use to spot clean? My mom has complained about the smell . I don't even notice it lol. Rabbits and ferrets smell worse I think people are biased towards rats


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

You can spot clean with baby wipes or moist toilet paper. We stopped using fleece in our cage because our rats don't like it and it's more expensive than just wiping the shelves.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Rats have a natural instinct to burrow and dig and fleece doesn't allow them to properly do that. I myself use fleece and I also have a large deep digging box full of crinkly paper, tissues substrate and other textures for them to burrow into. Scattering a bit of food in there for them to hunt is their favourite activity by far - they absolutely love it!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Kitterpuss said:


> Rats have a natural instinct to burrow and dig and fleece doesn't allow them to properly do that. I myself use fleece and I also have a large deep digging box full of crinkly paper, tissues substrate and other textures for them to burrow into. Scattering a bit of food in there for them to hunt is their favourite activity by far - they absolutely love it!


 Im going to try this


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Cyrix said:


> You can spot clean with baby wipes or moist toilet paper. We stopped using fleece in our cage because our rats don't like it and it's more expensive than just wiping the shelves.


So you just don't put anything on the platform/trays ? I thought you weren't supposed to do that cause if they walk in their own pee they'd get bumble foot?


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Zabora said:


> Im going to try this


Me too


----------

